# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Hafiz Ali Korca.

## i fundit

nga www.dritaislame. com

Hafiz Ali Korça, figurë e madhe letrare, historike e patriotike
nga Sajmir Rusheku, Nënkryetar i KMSH
Në kulturën dhe qytetërimin e popujve pa dyshim feja ka luajtur rolin
e saj të rëndësishëm. Gjatë gjithë rrjedhave historike, klerikët dhe
intelektualët e besimeve të ndryshme, ideologë, diplomatë, shkencëtarë
e shkrimtarë, janë bashkuar me zërin e kombit dhe të shqiptarit,
prandaj kanë qenë interpretimi dhe sugjerimi i bindjeve të tyre edhe
fetare, kanë qenë zëdhënësit shpirtërorë të edukatës, të ndërgjegjes,
dhe të sentencave hyjnore.
Besimi islam, burimi i tij hyjnor, historia dhe kultura e tij plot
dritë është pjesë organike e qytetërimit dhe mbijetesës shqiptare,
duke qëndruar në harmoni të plotë me të gjitha interesat kombëtare të
sotme dhe perspektive.
Në këto hapësira, mjedisi intelektual shqiptar i besimit islam, që
prekte gjeografikisht Shqipërinë, kulmohet me figura të shquara si:
Hoxha Tahsimin Sami Frashrin në rrafshin iluminist shkencor, ndërsa
me Abdyl Frashërin dhe Ismail Qemalin në diplomaci.
Po kështu fizionomia e afërt e moralit shqiptar ku besimi ndaj Zotit
është njësoj për të gjitha besimet do të kulmohet me Naim Frashërin ,
i cili jeton në gji të asaj lëvizje kulturore shqiptare ku renditen
Konica e Noli dhe vjen kështu në rrjedhë të këtyre kulmeve dhe Hafiz
Ali Korça.
Personaliteti shumëdimensional i Hafiz Ali Korçës u shpalos fuqishëm
si në aspektin fetar ashtu edhe në çështjen e madhe jetike për kombin
shqiptar gjate rilindjes kombëtare e më pas.
Ky teolog me dije të gjera dhe atdhetar i flaktë dhe i paepur, ndonëse
shkroi mbi 8 mijë faqe të botuara e të mbetura në dorëshkrim përdori
një shqipe të pastër megjithëse zotëronte pothuajse plotësisht të
gjitha gjuhët orientale dhe frëngjishten, në gjuhën e librave të tij
nuk përdori orientalizma. Këtu citojmë thënien e tij: "Nuk duhet ta
mbushim gjuhën tonë engjëllore me gjemba e ferra se pastaj s'i qërojmë
dot asnjëherë".
Duke bërë një kronikë të shkurtër të luftës së tij të vendosur e
këmbëngulëse për gjuhën amtare të shkruar në mëmëdhe të qëndrimit
burrëror e të paepur në rrethanat më të vështira, pa mëdyshje do të
mendojmë që figura e Hafiz Ali Korçës qëndron denjësisht përkrah
figurave të mëdha të kombit që vunë themelet e gjuhës kombëtare letrare.
Nga burimet historike citojmë se më 18 Shkurt 1910 populli i Korçës
organizoi një miting të madh ku morën pjesë rreth 12.000 burra. Gjithë
turma shkoi në shtëpinë e Hafiz Ali Korçës, e mori në krah atë dhe u
nis drejt kodrës se Shëndellisë duke thirrur fort: "Rroftë shqipja",
rroftë babai i shqipes. U mbajtën disa fjalime në mbrojtje të
shkronjave shqipe. Në fjalën e vet, ndër të tjera Hafiz Ali Korça tha:
"do ta këndojmë gjuhën tonë me këto shkronjat e saja, se as një fuqi
nuk mund të na i ndalojë".
Në lidhje me veprimtarinë politike të këtij teologu të shquar nuk mund
të lëmë pa përmendur se duke parë e analizuar gjendjen e vendit tonë
në fillimet e viteve '20, Hafiz Ali Korça shkroi e nxori në dritë
përmbledhjen e poezive "Shtatë ëndrrat e Shqipërisë" botuar më 1924.
Botimi i kësaj përmbledhjeje pati jo vetëm rëndësi letrare e kulturore
por edhe patriotike, për shkak të momentit kur doli në dritë dhe të
mesazhit që jepte.
Hafiz Ali Korça ishte nga të parët teologë islam që u persekutua
politikisht, dhe ky persekutim i tij ishte i gjatë. Ky persekutim me
ndonjë ndërprerje e ndoqi të nderuarin Hafiz Ali, që i ishte dhënë aq
shumë Islamit dhe atdheut të tij të dashur, deri në fund të jetës.
Gjejmë rastin të shprehim se kanë qenë hoxhallarë të tillë të
përgatitur si Hafiz Ali Korça e askush tjetër, në lëvizjen politike të
vendit tonë që shpalli për herë të parë një vizion të qartë dhe
largpamës për të ardhmen jo vetëm kombëtare por edhe më gjerë.
Këtë spektër të gjerë analize e prognoze të zhvillimeve të asaj
periudhe ai e shkriu në veprën: "Bolshevizma shkatërrimi i
njerëzimit". Në këtë vepër theksi bie pikërisht mbi të ashtuquajturin
"revolucion" komunist bolshevik të vitit 1917, të udhëhequr nga Lenini
në Rusi. Konceptet e Hafiz Aliut për ideologjinë marksiste janë me të
vërtetë vizionare, sepse ai që në fillesat e saj e kuptoi rrezikun e
përhapjes së kësaj ideologjie në Shqipëri dhe në tërë Evropën. Duke i
bërë një analizë të hollësishme bolshevizmit, lidhur me "parimet"
njerëzore, drejtësinë, luftën e klasave, punën, etj. Mbi të cilat
ndërtohet sistemi bolshevik-komunist, Hafiz Aliu në mënyrë analitike
është përpjekur që në këtë vepër të jepte alarmin për komunizmin si
vetëvrasje e një populli.
Në fokusin e fakteve historike përmendim se H. Ali Korça në një takim
me kryeministrin Telat Pashën, gjithashtu shpreh edhe një herë
qëndrimin e tij të palëkundur në përkrahje të gjuhës shqipe e të
çështjes shqiptare dhe me një përgjigje të zgjuar nuk pranoi
propozimin për një post të rëndësishëm në Bejrut, me kusht që të
shkruante një artikull në shqip, por me shkronja turqisht. Ai kërkon
kthimin në Korçë për t'i shërbyer kombit të vet. "Ky komb është mbytur
në moçalet e padisë, i thotë H. Ali Korça. Prandaj mundohemi me anën e
këtyre shkronjave të lehta ta gëzojmë këtë komb, që të mundojë të dalë
në dritë".
Një përkushtim i tillë ndaj atdheut dhe çështjes fetare e bën atë për
t'u admiruar.
Por cili është kontributi i tij i spikatur në veprimtarinë fetare
Në fillim të shekullit të kaluar, dijetarët dhe veprimtarët muslimanë
shqiptarë, ndër ta figura dhe personaliteti i H. Ali Korçës vendosën
t'i përgjigjen domosdoshmërisë duke themeluar e shpallur mëvetësinë
organizative dhe administrative për çështjet e fesë islame.
Kështu në vitin 1923 ata u mblodhën në Kongresin e Parë Musliman
Shqiptar, duke themeluar në të Komunitetin Musliman të Shqipërisë si
një institucion fetar që konfiguron forcën gjeneruese shpirtërore të
popullit.
H. Ali Korça së bashku me Haxhi Vehbi Dibrën e Hafiz Ibrahim Dalliun
ndërtuan bazat e qëndrueshme të marrëdhënieve të mirëkuptimit e
harmonisë ndërfetare, luftuan për çështjen kombëtare, dhe bënë thirrje
për rrezikun komunist të kohës, sfiduan me kulturën e erudicionin e
tyre fenomenet e ekstremizmit pseudofetar.
Gjatë periudhës së persekutimit komunist, Hafiz Ali Korça ashtu si dhe
shume klerikë të tjerë u përballën me persekutimin psikologjik të
sofistikuar, si dhe me fushatën frontale e komplekse të luftës kundër
fesë, klerit e institucioneve fetare.
Është me interes të theksohet se, megjithëse propaganda e diktaturës
komuniste me frymën e saj brutale, mohuese e injoruese, hodhi baltë
mbi personalitetin e tij, ai mbeti si burim shpirtëror në mendjet dhe
zemrat e besimtarëve.
Por, përtej pluhurit të harresës së periudhës totalitare, përtej
ndjenjës së mosbesimit të krijuar, përtej kaosit e rrëmujës, në
kontekstin e zhvillimeve të proceseve demokratike dhe lirisë së
besimit fetar, filloi dhe procesi i ridimensionimit të figurave të
shquara të plejadës së ndritur të dijetarëve muslimanë ku një vend të
veçantë në të zë dhe ndriçimi i veprës së Hafiz Ali Korçës.

----------

